# How to add usb device (by ID) to fstab



## mouf (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello, at the begging I would like to apologize for my english, I'm from Poland.

I'm trying to add usb device to fstab, I know that it is easy, but I have to add this usb by ID. Not by unique ID, but by ID. Usb ID is usb-Seagate_FreeAgent_5CY430.

How can I do this? I just don't know what to write in #Device column. Mountpoint, Fstyp etc is clear for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2011)

Going by USB ID, which will be vendor and product ID, you'll have to use devd(8). That will be somewhat complicated.

But there might be easier ways.  If the drive has a UFS filesystem, you can use tunefs(8) to give it a label.
Other filesystems like NTFS can be labeled, maybe with gparted.

If you'll only have the one drive attached, it will appear as /dev/da0.


----------



## mouf (Jan 9, 2011)

My filesystem is ntfs, so I will have to use gparted. But do I have to use usb ID in gparted?
I asked because (unfortunately) I have to use ID adding usb to fstab. It's one of my tasks for my school project, that's why it's so important

Could you show me how to use devd? I would be grateful. I'm total noob in this:/

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2011)

An example of a similar devd.conf usage is the pkg-message shown after you install sysutils/scanbuttond.


----------



## mouf (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------

